# Coastal mutations....!!!!!!!!!



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

dose anyone know if there is any coastal mutations out there. i wanna breed coastal mutations.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

the first jaguar carpet was a coastal morph


----------



## Australis (Sep 24, 2010)

i saw a stripped one in 97


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 24, 2010)

i always though jags were a cross breed?? but my friend has a mega yellow coastal that he want to breed with


----------



## bkevo (Sep 24, 2010)

my male


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 24, 2010)

Deadly striped coastal Bkevo


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

so there is a striped mutation.. any other as i wanna breed mutation. iv seen really light brown coastals what are they...?? just lack the color or a mutation..?


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 24, 2010)

caramel's, rpm's, hypo's, reduced patterns and im sure there are more out there just do some research and find what is appealing


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone keep classics anymore?


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

thanks heaps.... i want hypo's and caramels


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 24, 2010)

iv got a normal coastal carpet. i think alot of people own them, but slowly more mutation ones are becoming more popular.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 24, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Does anyone keep classics anymore?


 
i've got some 66% het for classics gordo. i hope to produce some wild caught next year


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 26, 2010)

some of the best I've seen are Zobo's Super striped coastals, barramundy's caramels and albino RPM's/Jags, CuttingEdgeMorelia's RP Coastals including his prossies, Tiger striped animals with thick dorsals.


----------



## Colin (Sep 26, 2010)

couple of caramels


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 26, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Does anyone keep classics anymore?



have you noticed how many threads now contain the letters RPM/JAG in them... the times are changing... & ppl said they would never take off...lol..


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Its a Coastal morph 







Cameron


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Sep 26, 2010)

Heres my pair of Coastals that were bred by Jarrod Wilcox , the female will drop a clutch soon .
i love the caramel colours of them as neonates .
As Adult female 




Same female at a few months old




the adult male




same male at a few months old


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 26, 2010)

Camo said:


> Its a Coastal morph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a keeper camo!!! Stunning animal!


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Southside Morelia said:


> Thats a keeper camo!!! Stunning animal!


Cheers buddy.


----------



## Camo (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice coastals Roger.


----------



## Colin (Sep 27, 2010)

Great rpm camo  
Love those coastals roger.. top shelf


----------



## 1issie (Sep 27, 2010)

Gee they really change after being a few months old!!!


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Colin said:


> Great rpm camo
> Love those coastals roger.. top shelf


Thanks mate.


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's my 8 month old Hypo.


----------



## Camo (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking good chantelle.


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 27, 2010)

Morphs for the coastal :

- jaguar
- panther
- labyrinthe 
- striped
- bicolor
- caramel
- axanthic

Theese are the main one and after you can have combinations :
- jaguar x panther = panguar
- caramel labyrinthe
- axanthic jaguar
- bicolor striped ......etc

I don't know how it work for you down there for the coastal morphs in europe there are quiet famous. 

Some pictures to illustrate : axanthic - bicolor striped - caramel labyrinthe - jaguar - caramel ( plz don't take thoose with "reptilia forum" without asking as they are from my forum members)


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG thanks heaps guys im only ganna breed these snakes from now on. i was ganna get water pythons and olives and so on so on..... but you LEGENDS have changed my mind. thanks heaps everyone who commited the time to this post.

cheers
nick,.


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 27, 2010)

thanks heaps ill look around. and i wont copy right your photos mate.


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 27, 2010)

roger your right the caramels sure are a stunning animal


----------



## byron_moses (Sep 27, 2010)

lol mate have u seen a jungle jag they r fairly average when young and stunning at 24 months i take it your not a morph fan


----------



## HILDY (Sep 27, 2010)

9 month old female tri striped, cant wait till shes aound 18 months, looks better every shed.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 27, 2010)

Hildy that's awesome! I have two hypos (will get better pics soon) but until then, here is my GTP morph... (quality iPhone photo too)


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 27, 2010)

Very funny da donkey outstanding python bkevo


----------



## MoOrelia (Sep 28, 2010)

Moreli'as morph are usually even more stunning at an adult size than yearling 

I personnaly prefere to breed rare pure origin's aussies pythons. But have to say that morph are becoming quiet interesting as the ball python....wich his dozens and dozen morphs.

But if i had to buy a morph one day i guess it will be for a GTP morph, some are just......unspeakable.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 28, 2010)

can sommeone enlighten me about the caramels. 
are they from rpm/jag lines? 
or just another line similar to hypo coastals that manage to keep their caramel colour into adult years?


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 28, 2010)

pm recieved, thankyou


----------



## Serpentess (Sep 28, 2010)

Camo said:


> Looking good chantelle.



Thanks Camo. 

Loving the look of your coastal morph by the way.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 29, 2010)

Just remember MoOrlia is in France and they are all overseas morphs we in OZ don't have most of these such as fancy named morphs  just heads up. also allot of their morphs are crossed with everything under the sun, OZ likes to stay clean but in saying this it’s harder to produce a new morph and more of a challenge. Most people are for local species but over sea's stock they've lost this by crossing, they are stunning animals but we don’t have most of these you'll find Caramels, RPM/JAGS, Striped, Supers and Tigers any other OZ morph but no fancy named ones like over there.


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 29, 2010)

how do i get onto these morphs and how much for them....? 

cheers
nick..


----------



## JugoBoss (Sep 29, 2010)

Find some different looking coastals, give them a name like "bluesteel", breed them and sell them for 4 times that of a classic python of the same species.

Colin are you really calling those coastals a morph? Jebus there have to be thousands of them with the same attributes but without the fancy name, nothing interesting or different there in my honest opinion


----------



## coastalboy (Sep 29, 2010)

@ jugoboss. its the same with everything. i breed Indian Ringnecks (parrots) and i have blues, albino, lacewings, pastels... and then the violet mutation came out and the first one sold for $60,000 for 1 bird. now they have the violet green, cobalt blue, violet lacewing, pastel violet, pastel violet lacewing and so on and then they kept selling for heaps, its the same with every animal. a new color or marking and people sell them for heaps. thats just life.


----------



## turtle (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for letting all of us know that very useful information Pythons Rule... Europe have always been ahaead of OZ in Morelia morphs.... By about 20 years so really their morph names are extremely recognised around the world. Australia will soon follow..

JugoBoss, I couldnt agree with you more. Colin I think they are great looking coastals but honestly they look like, well ordinary coastals. Very nice ones.

Dan


----------



## Camo (Sep 29, 2010)

chantelle_savage said:


> Thanks Camo.
> 
> Loving the look of your coastal morph by the way.


Thanks he is getting some real nice colour on him.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 30, 2010)

I am sure those caramels that Colin showed are actually RPM's/Jags there for they are a morph and quite different to normal coastals that may look like these. Which also means they will in time get nicer.

plus with naming a morph as your own you have to have produced something a tad different in appearance to the said animal you are already breeding or that already exists. So it’s not as simple as you stated Jugo....and to start your own line you've got to have bred the babies back to the parents to form your goal animal before saying it’s your line. I'm pretty sure that’s how it goes...

If you wait till each season to see what each breeder has on offer then you may be lucky enough to purchase some on special or without having to get on a waiting list, my advice would be to check out Zobo's supers they are amazingly straight striped animals I think last time Zobo posted pic's he stated something like $900 odd each for his supers (tri striped coastal), but it could be different this season. Just keep an eye out for them come April next year when all Hatchie’s will begin to be up for sale. Also check out herptraders on the net. Good luck.


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> I am sure those caramels that Colin showed are actually RPM's/Jags there for they are a morph and quite different to normal coastals that may look like these. Which also means they will in time get nicer.


 
huh?? your just making stuff up Pythons Rule  that not right at all.. 

the caramels I put pics up in this thread are not rpm/jags at all and are coastals. 
they are a co-dominant morph and from the SXR line.
I hope this clarifies the situation.


----------



## Colin (Sep 30, 2010)

JugoBoss said:


> Find some different looking coastals, give them a name like "bluesteel", breed them and sell them for 4 times that of a classic python of the same species.
> 
> Colin are you really calling those coastals a morph? Jebus there have to be thousands of them with the same attributes but without the fancy name, nothing interesting or different there in my honest opinion



they are SXR line co dominant caramel morphs.. named by simon not me.. 
and were sold pretty cheaply by SXR for a few hundred dollars each..


----------



## Pythons Rule (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry mate I didn't realise they were just coastals I apologise  and I won’t do it again sorry lol. But it sounded pretty good didn't it lol silly me  I just assumed they were from their head pattern my bad...


----------



## S&M Morelia (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a couple of pictures taken with a crappy point and shoot camera.
I'll get some better ones with the dslr when I get some time.





Cheers.


----------



## Colin (Oct 4, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> Sorry mate I didn't realise they were just coastals I apologise  and I won’t do it again sorry lol. But it sounded pretty good didn't it lol silly me  I just assumed they were from their head pattern my bad...




:lol: that ok jody.. Im just teasing you.. 
they are just coastals though.. nice looking snake S&M morelia


----------



## Camo (Oct 4, 2010)

Colin said:


> they are just coastals though


Fantastic looking coastals but :lol:

Not ordinary in my eyes.


----------



## kenneally1 (Oct 4, 2010)

MoOrelia said:


> Morphs for the coastal :
> 
> - jaguar
> - panther
> ...


 

The panther is nick hussard's term, for what are commonly know as New guinea's or reduced pattern IJ's. And as of yet, no one is certain exactly where they originate from. The original New guinea's came from a Belgian gentleman, he had them on a german cities certificate, and had their place of origin noted as "Nova guinea"
Here's a link to Nick Hussards site www.nhreptiles.com

I currently have a group of 2.3 New guinea's (reduced pattern IJ's), with another 1.1 to come later this month.
Here's a few of mine.
1) 09 female





2) 09 male ( has a very axanthic look to him, not proven though)




3) 06 Female ( from Frank schofield)


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 4, 2010)

I think he's after Australian morphs as we in OZ cannot import any reptiles from other countries to Australia its illegal here so the list above is irrelevant to our morph industry IMO we don't even have IJ's the closest to one of them is the Darwin python. Our RPM/Jags are still quite new to the hobby and it’s also illegal most states to cross breed any animals so there's no point posting what you guys have on offer as he won’t be able to purchase any anyway. And the closest he could get to some of those is through specific pure parings unless he lives in a state that allows crossing to happen. And purchasing something that already is established by someone else. Just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## kenneally1 (Oct 4, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> I think he's after Australian morphs as we in OZ cannot import any reptiles from other countries to Australia its illegal here so the list above is irrelevant to our morph industry IMO we don't even have IJ's the closest to one of them is the Darwin python. Our RPM/Jags are still quite new to the hobby and it’s also illegal most states to cross breed any animals so there's no point posting what you guys have on offer as he won’t be able to purchase any anyway. And the closest he could get to some of those is through specific pure parings unless he lives in a state that allows crossing to happen. And purchasing something that already is established by someone else. Just my 2 cents worth...


 

I hear what your saying, and i understand your country's laws on import/export. Its just New guinea's are a bit of an obsession of mine, so i don't like to see them miss label'd ( and yep,I know the irony of that) as coastal's, when that theory has not yet been proven.

Also most European breeders i know, would sell body parts to have some of the stuff you have in Aus


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 4, 2010)

Your top pic looks like my 50/50 banded Cape York girl  so there are other species of carpets that do have similarities to over there. Just need to keep an eye and ear out for them.

View attachment 166609
View attachment 166608


Best thing about Cape York is there is a lot of variety RP's/striped/banded/scatter I even found out today that there is some super striped Capies with gold stripes YUMMY!!! but too bad this is what I wanted to produce....but there was only one apparently and she died a few years ago so who knows...
Capies are my faves


----------



## coastalboy (Oct 5, 2010)

yer im after pure morphs i can get in Australia. not interested in the morphs that are over seas. dose anyone brred any morphs around Brisbane at all? and how much if you do. you can privite message me the price and pictures if you want.

cheers
nick


----------



## Camo (Oct 5, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> Capies are my faves


One of mine to. Love them.


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Oct 5, 2010)

You are all show-offs and you make me sick lol 




MoOrelia said:


> Morphs for the coastal :
> 
> - jaguar
> - panther
> ...



Some really nice examples there Mo0relia, but can I ask what a 'Panther' is? You also mentioned Jag x Panther = Panguar? Really interested to know what type of morph this is and if you can show any examples/pics?


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 6, 2010)

camo few more for ya  and sorry if I hijacked this thread. these are my animals 

2008 hatchy I produced from a RP pair 
View attachment 166850

B&W striped morph
View attachment 166851


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 6, 2010)

Your Capies are HOT Jody, looking forward to seeing what you have this season!!


----------



## Camo (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice Jody.

I have some nice ones for sale from last season. I think they are a great carpet.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 6, 2010)

me too lol getting exciting and incubator is all ready to go just the waiting game now


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 6, 2010)

coastalboy - if you only want stuff from brisbane it will limit your selection as most breeders are in syd/melb. whats wrong with frieghting? most people do this to get what they want.

also best time of year to look is March/April when hatchies will be available and sometimes previous year holdbacks.


----------



## Shredder (Oct 6, 2010)

Barramundi seems to have some nice snakes, he is up that way.
Try and check out some of his threads might find some think your looking for.


----------



## kenneally1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Jungleman said:


> You are all show-offs and you make me sick lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Panthers are also know as new guinea's , reduced pattern IJ's, Blonde Irian Jaya's, Poor mans jags, and Nova guinea's... I'm sure i've probably forgotten a few, but that's the ones i can think of for the moment


----------



## coastalboy (Oct 7, 2010)

hey thanks but iv never freighted before and i dnt wanna get ripped off. (not saying anyone on here would). but just unsure. and thanks for the tips.


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 8, 2010)

Outstanding animals Cameron and Roger


----------



## Gecko :) (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta love Coastals!! so many fantastic pattern & Colour Variations!
Love the reduced patterns, Hypos, Caramels & High Yellows.

Camo that snake is a joke! it is absolutely stunning!!!!!!
Who/What produced it? Would be interested to see what the parents look like,. did you happen to see any others in the clutch? was that one pick of the clutch or were there a few stunners of his standard?

I am well overdue to take some updated pics,.
Here are some Coastals we produced a couple of seasons ago,we held back the best 2 & we will be partnering them up this season for the first time so will be interesting to see what they produce.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/member/gecko--5874/albums/coastal-pythons-1072/

Sorry about the album link 

Lots of nice pics been posted... keep em coming!


----------



## Camo (Oct 9, 2010)

Gecko :) said:


> Camo that snake is a joke! it is absolutely stunning!!!!!!
> Who/What produced it? Would be interested to see what the parents look like,. did you happen to see any others in the clutch? was that one pick of the clutch or were there a few stunners of his standard?


Wow, cheers Gecko.

He is coming up for another shed as we speak and i will do some more pics of him when he is done. I picked him from a clutch as he seemed to look really good with that stripe and reduced sides. He has just coloured up so much better than i could of ever imagined.

I sent pics of him back to the breeder and he seems to think he has sold me the wrong snake :lol: He thinks its one of the best he has produced. 

Cameron


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 10, 2010)

*hypo holdback*





Here is a couple of photos of a hypo holdback that I bred from a nice yellow/caramel hypo pair earlier this year, it just shed a couple of days ago. It is far from reduced pattern but it should grow into a beautifull snake, I am hoping that as it gets older its shows more yellow.
It will be a great snake for me to eventually cross over RPMs.

Cheers Ian


----------



## Camo (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice looking snake you have there Ian.


----------



## coastalboy (Oct 11, 2010)

how much would u sell a snake like that for...??


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 11, 2010)

That depends a lot on the market price & who wants it. Mate or just prospector.
It also depends on wether the snake is advertised for sale or not. This paticular snake is one that I will keep for future breeding & is the best of its clutch bred last season. Therefor is not advertised for sale.

But everything is for sale at a price.

Cheers


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 11, 2010)

Get me one of Barramundies RPM caramel coastals & we can talk a deal plus I owe you money.

Thats my aim.
Cheers Ian.


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Perko (Oct 19, 2010)

Geez, put some size on Colin.
Looking good mate.


----------



## Colin (Oct 19, 2010)

CraigP said:


> Geez, put some size on Colin.
> Looking good mate.



yeah that males easy 3 foot plus long and growing really well.

this females growing well too..


----------



## Jason (Oct 19, 2010)

good looking caramels mate, they are coming along VERY nicely!


----------



## zeke (Dec 19, 2010)

i love the classic carpets and really dislike the morphs sooner or later we could lose the natural look of them.
just my opinion


----------



## Herpvet (Dec 19, 2010)

I know it might have been awhile back. But does anyone know anything about the origins/ history of the hypomelanistic coastal carpet? Did it come from one locality or was it common in a lot of localities? I ask this because a lot of the hypo,s down south are/or have Proserpine linage. Was the hypo trait found in prossy carpets? Or were prossies just a popular choice for hypo coastal owners to breed into???


----------



## Joemal (Dec 19, 2010)

Love the morphs but i think i will stick with my stock standard model .


----------



## Herpvet (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like a south east coastal. Very fat!


----------



## matt123 (Dec 29, 2010)

nice looks animals colin cant wait till my caramels get big enough to breed they only yearlings atm


----------

